# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  autocarro ad uso anche privato

## achille 60

Buongiorno 
Sono un libero professionista iscritto alla camera di commercio, devo acquistare una vettura nuova immatricolata autocarro con le caratteristiche di potenza, portata e numero di passeggeri che consentono la detraibilità fiscale del 100%. Dovendo usare il mezzo anche a fini privati mi hanno detto che ci sarebbe la possibilità di emettere una fattura di importo pari alla quota percentuale di uso privato; mi spiego , se uso privatamente la vettura per il 10% dei km percorsi, emetterò fattura pari al 10% del totale di spese detratto ai fini iva e irpef . E' vero che è possibile una cosa del genere ? Come si chiama questo tipo di fattura? Come si emette?
Grazie
Achille

----------


## danilo sciuto

Premesso che non mi consta che i professionsti debbano iscriversi alla camera di commercio (per definizione), la fattura per l'uso privato dell'auto a chi la vorresti fare ? Non certo a te stesso, ma solo ad un tuo dipendente. Giusto ? 
ciao   

> Buongiorno 
> Sono un libero professionista iscritto alla camera di commercio, devo acquistare una vettura nuova immatricolata autocarro con le caratteristiche di potenza, portata e numero di passeggeri che consentono la detraibilità fiscale del 100%. Dovendo usare il mezzo anche a fini privati mi hanno detto che ci sarebbe la possibilità di emettere una fattura di importo pari alla quota percentuale di uso privato; mi spiego , se uso privatamente la vettura per il 10% dei km percorsi, emetterò fattura pari al 10% del totale di spese detratto ai fini iva e irpef . E' vero che è possibile una cosa del genere ? Come si chiama questo tipo di fattura? Come si emette?
> Grazie
> Achille

----------


## achille 60

Hai ragione, scusa, sono stato impreciso, sono un commerciante iscritto alla camera di commercio,  l'autocarro mi serve per il mio lavoro e non ho dipendenti, lavoro da solo.
La fattura per la parte di uso privato, stando a quanto ho sentito, dovrei farla intestata a me stesso, in modo da icrementare il fatturato della mia attività e ridurre, quindi, il vantaggio fiscale che deriva dallo scarico delle spese proporzionalmente alla percentuale di uso privato del mezzo.
( in un certo senso è come se la mia azienda mi affittasse il mezzo per qualche tempo - anche se la mia attività non consiste in questo ).
Se quanto su esposto non fosse possibile, posso usare la vettura anche per uso privato, per andare in vacanza, anche con amici a bordo ? 
Grazie e complimenti per la velocità delle risposte.
Achille

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La fattura per la parte di uso privato, stando a quanto ho sentito, dovrei farla intestata a me stesso,

  Non mi risulta che sia una cosa possibile.....    

> Se quanto su esposto non fosse possibile, posso usare la vettura anche per uso privato, per andare in vacanza, anche con amici a bordo ?

  No, in quanto autocarro...... 
ciao

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Questo &#232; il tipico caso in cui detrarre e dedurre il 100 &#37; &#232; troppo e detrarre e dedurre il 40% &#232; poco.

----------


## barbie

Un impresa edile individuale ha in carico un freelander immatricolato autocarro..... io gli scarico schede carburanti manutenzione e riparazione tutto al 100% ai fini IVA e ai fini delle imposte dirette il 50% ..... leggendo un po' sul sito sono andata in confusione...... vorrei una conferma è giusto così o devo scaricare anche ai fini IVA il 50%?
Grazie in anticipo a chi mi chiarirà le idee  :Confused:

----------


## maxpatti79

La detraibilit&#224; iva al 100&#37; va bene ma dovresti utilizzare la stessa percentuale anche ai fini delle imposte dirette.

----------


## barbie

> La detraibilità iva al 100% va bene ma dovresti utilizzare la stessa percentuale anche ai fini delle imposte dirette.

  ma se il freelander lo usasse anche per portare la moglie in giro in montagna
in questo caso dovrei detrarre l'iva anche al 50% giusto? :Big Grin:

----------


## maxpatti79

> ma se il freelander lo usasse anche per portare la moglie in giro in montagna
> in questo caso dovrei detrarre l'iva anche al 50% giusto?

  Anche una percentuale diversa...in proporzione all'utilizzo che se ne fa per fini lavorativi e non.

----------


## barbie

[QUOTE=maxpatti79;91081]Anche una percentuale diversa...in proporzione all'utilizzo che se ne fa per fini lavorativi e non.[/QUOT 
grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## achille 60

> ma se il freelander lo usasse anche per portare la moglie in giro in montagna
> in questo caso dovrei detrarre l'iva anche al 50% giusto?

  Stando a quanto ha risposto l'amministratore del sito, Danilo Sciuto, alla mia domanda iniziale, e se non ho capito male, la moglie sul freelander non dovrebbe proprio salirci in quanto autocarro. ( non ci capisco più nulla ).
Mi chiedo, cosa succede se compero un pick-up 4x4 che è per definizione autocarro e che, anche volendo, non potrei proprio immatricolarlo vettura perchè non ne ha le caratteristiche e la motorizzazione come vettura non lo accetterebbe mai. Lo scarico al 100% ( o al 80% se lo uso un 20% per i fatti miei ), in questo caso, moglie ed amici ci salgono o no ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi chiedo, cosa succede se compero un pick-up 4x4 che è per definizione autocarro e che, anche volendo, non potrei proprio immatricolarlo vettura perchè non ne ha le caratteristiche e la motorizzazione come vettura non lo accetterebbe mai. Lo scarico al 100% ( o al 80% se lo uso un 20% per i fatti miei ), in questo caso, moglie ed amici ci salgono o no ?

  Esatto; lo deduci al 100%, ma moglie e amici non ci salgono proprio.

----------


## barbie

> Esatto; lo deduci al 100%, ma moglie e amici non ci salgono proprio.

  danilo scusami trovami un solo contribuente che immatricola come autocarro un pick up e poi non ci fa salire la moglie per portarla in montagna......... :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> danilo scusami trovami un solo contribuente che immatricola come autocarro un pick up e poi non ci fa salire la moglie per portarla in montagna.........

  Per caritaà, certo.
Ma a suo rischio e pericolo !! 
L'importante è che nn mi si dica "Lei non me l'aveva detto!!". 
Poi, sul pick up ci possono far salire pure un facocero....

----------


## iam

son rimasto un pò indietro forse.... 
ma non era "superata" la questione immatricolazione? 
Non si faceva esclusivamente riferimento alla portata per stabilire se deducibile al 100%? 
quindi se sale la moglie in auto..... che sia autocarro o motociclo..... mi pare che la deducibilità scatta automaticamente al 40%!  
Ditemi che non sto sbagliando tutto da due anni a questa parte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma non era "superata" la questione immatricolazione?

  Io stavo parlando delle contravvenzioni in caso di uso diverso da quello per cui è stato immatricolato.
Sanzioni da codice della strada. E pure di queste occorre tenere conto, visto che non sono da ridere....

----------


## iam

> Io stavo parlando delle contravvenzioni in caso di uso diverso da quello per cui è stato immatricolato.
> Sanzioni da codice della strada. E pure di queste occorre tenere conto, visto che non sono da ridere....

  quindi posso continuare come stavo facendo?  :Embarrassment:  
P.S. .... c'hai proprio una passione per queste questioni delle contravvenzioni.... ho letto qualche tempo fa che sostenevi a pugni stretti la deducibilità delle stesse.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> P.S. .... c'hai proprio una passione per queste questioni delle contravvenzioni.... ho letto qualche tempo fa che sostenevi a pugni stretti la deducibilità delle stesse....

  Mi hai fatto venire in mente che domani credo esca l'articolo su italia oggi .... a firma mia  :EEK!:

----------


## iam

> Mi hai fatto venire in mente che domani credo esca l'articolo su italia oggi .... a firma mia

   :EEK!:  e lo dici così?
Complimenti!!! anzi.... me ne dai conferma domani?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e lo dici così?
> Complimenti!!! anzi.... me ne dai conferma domani?

  Sì .... se sarò ancora al mio posto .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## barbie

> Sì .... se sarò ancora al mio posto .....

  come farebbero se no senza dite  :Smile:

----------


## Tato

Salve a tutti,
vorrei capire alcune cose per le immatricolazioni autocarro, secondo il mio modesto parere... 
Leggo che sugli autocarri non possono salire persone (parenti ed amici) non vedo perché l'articolo 54 comma 1 lettera D dice:
 d) autocarri: veicoli destinati al trasporto di cose e delle persone addette all'uso o al trasporto delle cose stesse; 
l'articolo dice cose non merci e "persone" non impiegati o assunti in genere. Quindi le cose sono anche il sediolino di un bambino, e se trasporto anche il bambino (che è addetto alle cose che trasporto) non vedo quale problema stradale posso causare!!!  
Altro esempio se carico nel mio autocarro un paio di sci (io non scio) e mia moglie (lei scia) trasporto una cosa ed il suo utilizzatore (mia moglie) quindi  l'addetto agli sci anche in questo caso sono ok. 
Per non contare che art. 83 comma 2 dice "La carta di circolazione dei veicoli soggetti alla disciplina del trasporto di cose in conto proprio è rilasciata sulla base della licenza per l'esercizio del trasporto di cose in conto proprio; su detta carta dovranno essere annotati gli estremi della licenza per l'esercizio dell'autotrasporto in conto proprio così come previsto dalla legge 6 giugno 1974, n. 298, e successive modificazioni. Le disposizioni di tale legge non si applicano agli autoveicoli aventi una massa complessiva a pieno carico non superiore a 6 t." 
Se tutto questo lo faccio di domenica non vedo perché io non possa circolare con il mio autocarro (sotto i 3,5 ton.). Le limitazioni dice l'articolo 5 del CdS comma 1 dice: Il Ministro delle infrastrutture e dei trasporti può impartire ai commissari del governo e agli enti proprietari delle strade le direttive per l'applicazione delle norme concernenti la regolamentazione della circolazione sulle strade di cui all'art. 2. quindi sono i commissari del governo (prefetto) che decide chi quando e come può o non può circolare (normalmente le limitazioni sono per gli autocarri con massa totale superiore a 7,5 ton. 
Alla polizia stradale interessa la sicurezza stradale mica la situazione fiscale? 
Per il fisco certamente si deve fare il conto con l'inerenza all'attività e qui chiaramente si può discutere fino a domani perché in teoria tutte le attività possono aver bisogno di un mezzo per spostarsi. 
Ciao a tutti 
Tato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alexc

> Buongiorno 
> Sono un libero professionista iscritto alla camera di commercio, devo acquistare una vettura nuova immatricolata autocarro con le caratteristiche di potenza, portata e numero di passeggeri che consentono la detraibilità fiscale del 100%. Dovendo usare il mezzo anche a fini privati mi hanno detto che ci sarebbe la possibilità di emettere una fattura di importo pari alla quota percentuale di uso privato; mi spiego , se uso privatamente la vettura per il 10% dei km percorsi, emetterò fattura pari al 10% del totale di spese detratto ai fini iva e irpef . E' vero che è possibile una cosa del genere ? Come si chiama questo tipo di fattura? Come si emette?
> Grazie
> Achille

  in pratica ti conviene considerare il bene ad uso promiscuo a prescindere dai vari stratagemmi per pagare meno tasse... sarà infatti impossibile dimostrare  che usi il bene effettivamente nelle percentuali da te dichiarate! e quindi rischi una bella multa!

----------

